# Maurice Sendak, RIP



## elder999 (May 8, 2012)

Off to that "wild rumpus" up above, at 83.

Not sad at his passing, *so glad* he was here.


----------



## MSTCNC (May 8, 2012)

Find the late night interview by Colbert... PRICELESS!!!


----------

